# viral threads



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

Just wanted to give the mods a heads up that several threads direct you to other websites when you click on them - an example being one in the general section about Kylie Minogue on x-factor.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

pod13 said:


> Just wanted to give the mods a heads up that several threads direct you to other websites when you click on them - an example being one in the general section about Kylie Minogue on x-factor.


Does this happen when you click the thread itself or individual posts within it? Can I get another example because it seems fine to me .. :confused1:

Anyone else getting this issue?

Thanks

L


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Seems ok to me


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I had this issue in one thread this morning (http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/117619-bbing-clothing.html). I think the user Sonicsomething (don't know what the something was) was spamming. The post has since been deleted anyway.

Only happened once.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

i had one earlier, went to some really strange site. No joke here either. clicked off straight away cos i thought i clicked something by accident, even though i know i didnt.

cant remember which thread it was.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

I was on a Kylie Minogue thread earlier, could have been the one mentioned and it basically forwarded me on to some girly gossip website


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

KRS has made a comment on that thread Lorian, has the offending comment been removed already?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have banned the member and all his posts have been removed


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I had one pop up earlier, was a bit weird. Didnt link me to anything other than another uk m thread, and not in a pop up explorer window, it was in a windows email one? Very strange :confused1:


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

Lorian said:


> Does this happen when you click the thread itself or individual posts within it? Can I get another example because it seems fine to me .. :confused1:
> 
> Anyone else getting this issue?
> 
> ...


It opened another random page about a second after I'd clicked on the thread. Thanks to you and PScarb for sorting it though


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i had one earlier, went to some really strange site. No joke here either. clicked off straight away cos i thought i clicked something by accident, even though i know i didnt.
> 
> cant remember which thread it was.


Actually the same happened to me too on one of the threads this morning when i popped on. I cant remember which one it was though. It was a kind of sales site or something with a green or yellow backround if i remember. strange. :confused1:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I've just had one...in the thread 'Cheeky Touchdown'. Sent me to some site about celebrities.

Clicked on the thread, after it loaded, it sent me to the different site.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

x2 ban that newbi pr1k lol


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

AJ91 said:


> Looks like theres another one doing it, member name is 'Itsnew2'
> 
> If you look at posts from his profile you'll see they've all got a link in java script to another site.


Thanks - he's banned and the threads removed.

If any more crop up please post the members username here.

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

this thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/117933-black-ops-whats-your-foughts.html

just sent me here

http://www.gossipcenter.com/irina-sheik/irina-sheiks-sexy-new-ad-campaigns-362250?adv=miva


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

AJ91 said:


> Think its because i had the spammer quoted, edited it now so it shouldn't do :thumbup1:


Correct - thanks!

L


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I had this in a thread, was odd, ran a few checks on my comp after it happened was worried!

How do they manage to do it?


----------

